# Ich möchte viel lernen



## Webdesigner61 (13. August 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin mich gerade in Web"gedöhns" am ein arbeiten.
Ich möchte am ende sowit sein, dass ich fast alles kann. Von der Webseite bis zum Forum. 
Ich habe noch nicht wirklich viel gelernt und üwrde gerne wissen womit ich anfangen soll.
Also ich möchte am Ende wirklich alles wissen.  
Programme bekomme ich an Weihnachten(Photoshop CS4, DreamweaverCS4, Flash CS4 und noch kleinkram. Da ich Schüler bin krieg ich alles sehr billig)

Ach ja, das es sehr sehr lange dauern wird bis ich alle sverstehe weiß ich!

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank
Yannick


----------



## Maik (13. August 2009)

Hi,

schau mal hier vorbei:


HTML/XHTML 
Stylesheets (CSS) 
JavaScript/DOM
Flash Tutorial
PHP-Handbuch

... sollte für den Anfang reichen, und die Zeit bis Weihnachten ausfüllen 

mfg Maik


----------



## Webdesigner61 (13. August 2009)

Ok danke.
Dann fang ich mal mit HTML an.

Viele Grüße
Yannick


----------



## Dr Dau (13. August 2009)

Hallo!

Quakenet#php Tutorial (wird immer wieder für Anfänger in PHP/MySQL empfohlen)
MySQL 5.1 Referenzhandbuch (Datenbank)

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
Und was Photoshop betrifft, verweise ich mal auf die internen Verweise. 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/260896-photoshop-tutorials.html
[/edit]


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. August 2009)

Für einen gemächlichen Einstieg wäre vielleicht dies was:

http://www.htmling.net/


----------



## hela (14. August 2009)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:


> Für einen gemächlichen Einstieg wäre vielleicht dies was:
> 
> http://www.htmling.net/


Wenn es auch "off topic" sein sollte, aber eins muss ich jetzt mal los werden: Auch für einen gemächlichen Einstieg halte ich diese Seite für nicht empfehlenswert. Da liegt allerhand "depracted"-Abfall unterm Schattenbaum und es scheint so, als hätte sich das Ehepaar Unkelbach schon im vorigen Jahrtausend aus der HTML-Welt verabschiedet und zur Ruhe gesetzt. Auch der Quelltext der Seite selbst ist schon längst in die Jahre gekommen und sollte nicht unbedingt als Vorbild dargestellt werden. Bezeichnend ist auch, wie viel dort über CSS geäußert wird. Das hinterlässt beim ahnungslosen Leser glatt den Eindruck:, dass es sich dabei um eine Kür handelt, die man getrost in den Skat drücken kann.

Leider habe ich jetzt auch nichts besseres parat als das, was hier schon genannt wurde. Auf jeden Fall ist es empfehlenswert mit HTML anzufangen - Maik hat in etwa die Reihenfolge genannt, wie ich sie auch empfehlen würde. Allerdings halte ich eine serverseitige Sprache (wie z.B. PHP) für wichtiger als Flash.


----------



## D34DL1NES (14. August 2009)

nettuts.com


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (14. August 2009)

Hi,

ich könnte noch Peter Kropff empfehlen. Das ist auf Anfänger zugeschnitten und sollte auch relativ aktuell sein, ich glaube er überarbeitet immer mal wieder.

LG


----------



## Do_0mi (14. August 2009)

kuddeldaddeldu hat gesagt.:


> ich könnte noch Peter Kropff empfehlen.





Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Quakenet#php Tutorial (wird immer wieder für Anfänger in PHP/MySQL empfohlen)



Diese beiden Seiten sind wirklich klasse. Vor allem *peterkropff.de* ist für Fortgeschrittene (z.B. OOP) besser als Andere.

Domi


----------

